# Need help in possibly get rid of my {timeshare}weeks.



## douga (Dec 1, 2009)

I am seriously thinking of getting rid of my two red weeks(two bedroom){_remove resort name to avoid being an ad}_ I have paid my MF for 2009 and have started to think about maybe getting rid of my {_timeshare}_ weeks before having to pay for 2010. They continue to be good traders but just don't see me using these weeks in the future.

I sold my two Sudwala to Ron at Fairfields and still have not seen any money and can't get any return emails from him so guess he is out of the picture for me. (at least from my end)

_{Has anyone had luck in giving back their weeks?}_

Any help would be appreciated. Just in the preliminary stages of thinking about this so any information would be most helpful.

doug


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Me Too*

Please keep me informed of any info, I also have 2 weeks I am thinking of dispensing. Thanks.


----------



## stevedmatt (Dec 3, 2009)

Email your levy contact and see if they are interested in taking your week back. I know I have that option at one resort if I do decide to take it.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 5, 2009)

You might also try the SA online auction www.bidorbuy.co.za which is where I bought one of my weeks.  Last I was aware, it was free to list.


----------



## robtug (Dec 31, 2009)

DOUGA, where are your SA weeks at? What are the maintenance fees? What exactly are you looking for them to get rid of them?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2009)

*South Africa Timeshare Closing Services & Procedures.*




Carolinian said:


> You might also try the SA online auction www.bidorbuy.co.za which is where I bought one of my weeks.  Last I was aware, it was free to list.


How is closing handled for timeshare properties in South Africa ? 

( Just wondering -- not planning on unloading any time soon. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sponge (Dec 31, 2009)

When I sold my Mt Amanzi and Sudwala week's to friends I did it directly with the resort. Both Marliene (Mt Amanzi) and Nikki (Sudwala) were extremely helpful and it was a breeze. Any ? P.M. Me. Scott


----------



## philemer (Jan 1, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> How is closing handled for timeshare properties in South Africa ?
> 
> ( Just wondering -- not planning on unloading any time soon. )
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



When I was given a Dik week last year the Resort took care of the closing for us. They emailed the forms we needed to fill out and then we mailed them back. Took about a month and the fees were less than $30.  It seems like most SA Resorts will do this for you.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 1, 2010)

*A Model For The USA ?*




philemer said:


> When I was given a Dik week last year the Resort took care of the closing for us. They emailed the forms we needed to fill out and then we mailed them back. Took about a month and the fees were less than $30.  It seems like most SA Resorts will do this for you.


Maybe we'd be better off if the USA timeshares worked more like the SA timeshares. 

Ditto if RCI-USA worked more like RCI-SA. 

( Just saying. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Jan 6, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Maybe we'd be better off if the USA timeshares worked more like the SA timeshares.
> 
> Ditto if RCI-USA worked more like RCI-SA.



I could not agree more!  I am in the process of purchasing a timeshare right now.  It was advised on ebay as week 52.  I verified with the resort before I purchased.  Now I received a deed stating a floating blue week.  When I contacted the seller, they presented me a deed stating a floating red week they purchased from the original owner.  When I called the county, they found the original owner's deed was for floating blue week.  The county recorded all these without a blink.  Why bother with the deed if it is not validated at all.  The resort should have the up to date record of who owns what.  The SA system is much better.


----------

